# Fast smoke button



## brownbeer (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi,

 I have a Smoke Hollow 3616DEW 36-Inch Digital Electric Smoker with Window.

It has a fast smoke button that turns on the element to full for up to 15 min.

Anyone have any knowledge about this feature or this smoker in general?

It has a 1500 watt element. I don't see anyone using this model.

Thanks,

             BB


----------



## old sarge (Apr 20, 2017)

Try using the search feature at the top right for smoke hollow. There are quite a few smoke hollow posts but they are scattered across many pages. Good luck.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 21, 2017)

_Fast Smoke_ button? It reminds me of Mel Brooks' _ludicrous speed_ in "Spaceballs" (it was his parody of the "jump to hyperspace" in the original "Star Wars").

"Chewbacca, it's time to jump to _fast smoke!"_


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 21, 2017)

BrownBeer,

You've got a PM with a link to Smoke Hollow's FAQ page.

It details how to use the "Fast Smoke" button to assist in getting the chips into smoke mode and also how to use it when replenishing chips during a cook.


----------



## brownbeer (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## radioguy (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a Smoke Hollow, basic one 1500w with fry pan dial.  Do not cook well until I modded it with mailbox for better smoke with pellet tray and smoke stack and heat diffuser for better air flow.
Last year, it burnt up the main connection at the element. I just rebuilt it with a HeaterMeter as PID controller.  Amazing difference in temp control.  I'm still tweaking it will post a thread after I'm done. 

Here is my mod thread.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158043/one-more-mailbox-mod-works-great#post_1137774

Good luck

RG


----------

